# Civil Service Ties



## Anonymous (Jan 1, 1970)

I have a question. If you have 10 people tied with the same score, can they choose whoever from the 10 based on experience,academy, education or do they still have to go through everyone. I heard a few years ago, that you can choose from the group of ties and that would count as one and move on to next score. Whats your toughts on this?


----------



## sully161 (May 2, 2002)

My opinion is that in a tie, the appointing authority can choose anyone out of the group with tied scores. As everyone has the same score and the same standing, it wouldn't be considered a bypass.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

I believe they go alphabetically. The tied names go in order, but they would not move onto the next score until they have gone in the order of which the list is established.


----------



## PBC FL Cop (Oct 22, 2003)

Just FYI, a friend of mine whose last name began with "Z" and had scored a 100, was being passed over because civil service went in alphabetical order. He sued for dicrimination, stating he was being discriminated against because of his last name, which forced the agency to hire all the 100's or none, he won and got on!


----------



## Irish Wampanoag (Apr 6, 2003)

PBC FL Cop said:


> Just FYI, a friend of mine whose last name began with "Z" and had scored a 100, was being passed over because civil service went in alphabetical order. He sued for dicrimination, stating he was being discriminated against because of his last name, which forced the agency to hire all the 100's or none, he won and got on!


Bingo thats exactly what you do when faced with that situation


----------



## PearlOnyx (Jun 28, 2002)

Excerpt from HRD Manual "A Certification Handbook: Entry Level Police Officer Appointments Subject to Civil Service"

"Applicants with tie scores are listed alphabetically within their tie groups on the certification. If one applicant within a tie group is reachable under the provisions of PAR 09, any applicant with that score and certified within that tie group may be reached. As an example, if three vacancies are to be filled, the appointments must be made from among the top seven willing to accept. Candidate number seven on the certification is shown as having a tie score with candidates eight and nine. In this instance, the appointing authority could choose to appoint the ninth candidate and still remain within the require ments of the Personnel Administration Rules. This expansion of the provisions of the rule occurs only when the last person normally reachable under its provisions beings or continues a tie score."

I just ran into this problem actually. Fortunatley the person above me didn't end up making the cut so I was spared the civil service hearing.


----------

